# Heel/bone spurs



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone here ever treated these torture devices successfully without surgery? Heck, at this point I'm even interested in the surgery.

I've been taking horsetail herb for several weeks now, but if I'm on my feet much I'm in agony by the end of the day. I hurt so badly yesterday that I had a glass of wine to take the edge off the pain. That's pretty extreme for me as I'm a non-drinker.

This is starting to effect what I can do around my farm. Help!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

research baking soda for heel spurs, It works for me.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Could you post a link? I just googled it and I'm coming up with a lot of different references. Thanks!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know about after you have them but stretching your achiles and hamstrings regularly can help prevent some of them.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

TxMex said:


> Could you post a link? I just googled it and I'm coming up with a lot of different references. Thanks!


Earth clinic.com

soaking a feminine pad with apple cidar vinegar an securing it to the heel can help break up the spur.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this web site!!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

TxMex said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this web site!!


I hope you find something there to help you. I know I have on many occasion.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

My husband had them in both heels. Surgery is hard and there are complications, a lot of times they don't like to even try. My husband first got a set of Orthotics from his Podiatrist but bought a new pair recently at a home show (where they measured his feet and then made them onsite), they were much cheaper (around $200 I think) and he's been really happy with them. Wearing them religiously has helped him tremendously. Also wearing good (name brand) shoes, nothing from Payless Shoes, and lace up only type shoes. For during the summer I buy him either Earth (reverse soles) or Chaco sandals. Good luck, they have been incredibly painful for him, much better now, thank goodness, but it took a long time wearing orthotics and the right shoes.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have heel spurs, and according to my doctor my x-rays were the worst he's ever seen. But I wanted to avoid surgery, so I do stretching exercises (stand with my toes on a step and flex my foot up and down), wear heel cushions and occasionally have ultrasound to help keep them broken up. 

My sister in law has had several surgeries and they only seem to help for a little while, and I often think it is because after the surgery she must be totally off of her feet for a few weeks.

Dawn


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I finally gave in today and bought a pair of z-coil shoes. I am really impressed! They felt weird at first, but I adjusted pretty quickly to the springiness. After I bought them I went to Lowe's and was able to walk all over the store and then I went to Sam's Club. I can't believe I did that much walking on concrete! I have a little bit of heel pain but not much. :bouncy: 

Over the last 6 weeks the pain has been so bad that I'd have been nearly in tears after 15 minutes walking around in a store. Can't wait to see how tomorrow goes with wearing them all day.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

WOW! Some sad situations here. 

I've had heel spurs on both heels. (not at the same time) 

Before I ever got the first one, I had read in an Alternative Health magazine's letter section that one person had used powdered vitC on a 3x5 bandage taped to the heel. Supposedly, this caused the body to remove the excess calcium from the heel bone. So, when I got to the point that I couldn't touch my heel to the ground, I bought some powdered vit C, shook it out over a 3x5 bandage, wet it with water, and taped it to my heel. It took somewhere under 3 months for the spur to disappear; BUT, NO SURGERY! I did this every day after my shower. 

I was working delivery at the time. I would go into this car dealership on a daily basis. One of the receptionists there was wheelchair-bound. She spoke about riding horses and an active life style, so I knew she hadn't grown up in that wheel chair. One day, I got up the courage to ask her how she landed in the wheelchair. It turns out that she had gone into the hospital to have a heel spur ground off. She got staph in the hospital. It traveled into her system and gave her MS? or something. Anyway, this was about the time I had the 2nd spur. I felt so bad for her. I didn't tell her how I removed my spurs. 

The second spur I used DMSO instead of water on the powdered vit C. I can't remember if it removed it any faster or not. 

The vit C will stain cotton socks orange in the heel, and will eventually eat the heel out of your socks. However, I figure socks are cheaper (and safer) than surgery, or fancy foot pads. 

This was more than 8 years ago, and the spurs have never come back.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would research about using Vit C and DMSO too. I know some people do that on tumors and they see remarkable results.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll have to tell my mom some of these tips, she get heel spurs. I would have to vote no on the surgery, my Uncle had it done now his foot is so bad he has to use a cane and he can't work


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I did a heel spur search and up popped you folks. Without expensive x rays and foot specialist,how can you tell its spurs and not a deeply embedded splinter or glass?

I have one or the other and its very painful to put pressure on that dime size calloused over spot.About once per week I cut the callous off and am free of pain for a few days,then it starts all over again.


----------



## ljsedivy (Mar 30, 2012)

I recommend reading, "The Every Other Day Diet" as it has scientic data showing reduction in inflammation markers and that is a cause of bone spurs.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> I did a heel spur search and up popped you folks. Without expensive x rays and foot specialist,how can you tell its spurs and not a deeply embedded splinter or glass?
> 
> I have one or the other and its very painful to put pressure on that dime size calloused over spot.About once per week I cut the callous off and am free of pain for a few days,then it starts all over again.


Does not sound like a heel spur. Look up Plantar Fasciitis ,that is usually how they start. One way to tell is that when you first get on your feet after resting over 1/2 hr or so, you can barely walk for a few minutes.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> I did a heel spur search and up popped you folks. Without expensive x rays and foot specialist,how can you tell its spurs and not a deeply embedded splinter or glass?
> 
> I have one or the other and its very painful to put pressure on that dime size calloused over spot.About once per week I cut the callous off and am free of pain for a few days,then it starts all over again.


my grandaughter had the same thing it was planters wart my DIL got one of those wart freeze cans and froze it has never come back just an idea might check into it


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Three months in moccasins healed mine. The spur occurs because of a tight tendon pulling on the bone. If you can restore a natural movement pattern and get that tendon to behave properly, the bone spur will go away. Many people end up in shoes that have the wrong shape or support for them and cause gait issues and alignment problems that stress the muscles and tendons.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

what is DMSO? I have osteoarthritis and a bone spur from an emer. surgery to repair a broken ankle, that is progressively getting worse. so any suggestions on hw to reduce arthritis swelling or spur would be awesome


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

kygreendream said:


> what is DMSO? I have osteoarthritis and a bone spur from an emer. surgery to repair a broken ankle, that is progressively getting worse. so any suggestions on hw to reduce arthritis swelling or spur would be awesome


Dimethyl sulfoxide. It's a by-product of the wood industry. In topical use it permeates membranes easily so is used to conduct other medications into the body. By itself it acts as an analgesic to reduce pain and inflammation. The FDA has not approved it for human use, but it is available over the internet. 

For heel spur, I went to the chiropractor for ultra sound treatments, did the standard exercises, and switched to Crocs. Took about 9 months for it to clear up. Wished I had thought to use DSMO as that might have helped things along quicker.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

ufo_chris said:


> Does not sound like a heel spur. Look up Plantar Fasciitis ,that is usually how they start. One way to tell is that when you first get on your feet after resting over 1/2 hr or so, you can barely walk for a few minutes.


Thanks



praieri winds said:


> my grandaughter had the same thing it was planters wart my DIL got one of those wart freeze cans and froze it has never come back just an idea might check into it


Thanks.Will try that.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

I have them. they killed me when I wore lace up boots
I walked crooked and limped after being on them all day
long . but several years ago I changed into pull on type
boots and wow the difference was lIke night and day
that's what I wear 97 percent of the time , I also did the
toe exercises where I flexed my foot and stretched the
tendon. it's either the above that helped or the spurs
finally grew through any nerves that were in the way. lol

samm


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I stopped drinking diet coke and sore feet went away.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wanderer said:


> Dimethyl sulfoxide. It's a by-product of the wood industry. In topical use it permeates membranes easily so is used to conduct other medications into the body. By itself it acts as an analgesic to reduce pain and inflammation. The FDA has not approved it for human use, but it is available over the internet.
> 
> For heel spur, I went to the chiropractor for ultra sound treatments, did the standard exercises, and switched to Crocs. Took about 9 months for it to clear up. Wished I had thought to use DSMO as that might have helped things along quicker.


This is pretty much what I did, except I wear Okabashi shoes -- not as pricey as Crocs and made in the US. I also purchased a home use ultrasound kit and used that between chiro visits. It took around 5-6 months to clear up and except for an occasional twinge in the mornings, I haven't had a reoccurance. When I get a twinge, I start back on the exercises and ultrasound for a week or so.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Just a note: DMSO has sulphur. If you are allergic to sulfa like I am...don't try this product!

I love my Z-coil shoes!! I have 0 pain since I started wearing them. Absolutely the best shoes I've ever had!


----------

